

Encrypt the Dropbox and Google Drive website with BoxCryptor for Chrome - robfreudenreich
http://blog.boxcryptor.com/encrypt-the-dropbox-and-google-drive-website

======
mtgx
It seems Chrome doesn't allow extensions outside of the Chrome store to be
installed in Chrome anymore, at least not the way it used to work. You now
have to drag and drop the extension to the Extensions page in Chrome, but I
wonder how long this will work.

Glad we're seeing this sort of stuff for browsers, though, even before the web
crypto API is ready.

